# Rare Endler Livebearer source?



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Was wondering if there are any local breeders of more rare Endlers? Saw some relatively recent blue wild discoveries and am wondering if they are available in Canada?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I saw some wild Endlers at April's. Don't know of any breeders as of yet.


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

bumping, hoping for a local source


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I ordered some interesting ones for next week and green endlers meant to arrive tonifht


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

ok. sounds nice. Do you happen to know the variety names? That's important for me since I'm looking for particular ones.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Next week red neon pairs and yellow leopard pairs
Tonight 
Green guppy endler
I also have a few panda endler
Males.
The names don't always come through the same as there's a language translation issue at times. Different farms decipher different .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You mean the Chinglish is not a standardized dialect??? Good thing Irene is in charge of teaching my girls Chinese.


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok. Thanks. Those are not the ones I'm looking then. The original varieties have very specific names/numbers. I don't knowingly support those type of farms anyway that you are mentioning.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I know you're asking for local, but I've grown out some of Adrian's offspring before - they were very good. Just might save you time and energy.

SwampRiverAquatics.com


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Then definitely for the type of fish your looking for you will have to order and ship and self import. Best way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

I did end up importing the Blue Star Endlers (wild) which were discovered in 2011. If you've seen them locally, they were from my tank.


----------

